# Realestate website



## SimonaP (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello,

We are looking for realestate ( renting/ buying a home). Any websites that you can recommend?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

SimonaP said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking for realestate ( renting/ buying a home). Any websites that you can recommend?


www.trademe.co.nz 
www.realestate.co.nz 

Have a look at www.homesell.co.nz also as that's a site for people doing it themselves instead of using an agent.


----------



## SimonaP (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

